

No, Snowden wasn't behind 7 proxies at SXSW. It's a 7 year-old Internet joke. - sgy

Claiming to be behind seven proxies is one of the oldest jokes on the Internet. It&#x27;s been in use since 2007. The sarcastic remark is used to jokingly bait someone who is trying to find your location through the Internet. Telling someone that you&#x27;re behind seven proxies is a joke playing on most people&#x27;s poor understanding of how to use the Internet securely.
======
valarauca1
“Good luck, I’m behind 7 proxies” is a catchphrase typically used as a
sarcastic retort when someone either threatens to report you to the
authorities, or claims to be able to track down your location. Origin

While no archive of the thread exists, the phrase is believed to come from a
4chan thread on September 15th, 2007.

After cracking into a woman’s computer, Myspace account and college financial
assistance fund, the hackers posted several pictures and videos of her on
4chan. When she became aware of this, she went to 4chan in an attempt to have
them taken down. After threatening to involve the authorities, she was met
with the response: “I WENT THROUGH 7 PROXIES GOOD LUCK". The following
screenshot is reported to have come from the thread. [1]

Example of various images [2]

Google Trends 'Seven Proxies' [3]

[1] [http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/131703-good-luck-im-
behind-7-...](http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/131703-good-luck-im-
behind-7-proxies)

[2]
[http://imgur.com/cOW0CB8,Lbl8tLl,sOVvWaP](http://imgur.com/cOW0CB8,Lbl8tLl,sOVvWaP)

[3] [http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=%227+proxies...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=%227+proxies%22)

~~~
mschuster91
4chan at its best _sigh_

~~~
sgy
absolutely

